# Had a horrible fall! Talk to me about helmets!



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank goodness you were not more seriously hurt! I am a hardcore helmet girl - I just dont ride without it, ever. I spent a ton on my helmet, since its protecting my brain...but I think any helmet that fits you well is going to give you the protection you need. 

How to correctly fit an equestrian helmet - HorseChannel.com


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for he link! I've never worn a helmet while riding, and never thought that I would, but the more I think about how if I had hit my skull as hard as I did my chin, what could have happened, it's scary... I'm definately hopping onto the Helmet Train and hopefully I'll have a helmet sometime next month.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I love International Riding Helmets, they fit really well and keep my head cool and have TONS of padding, at least the one I use, which is this one: 
EQUI LITE DFS | International Riding Helmets - IRH
They also have a fitting page on there. I have Troxels, but they arent as comfotable as the IRH helmets.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Britt 
I know what you are going though with your knee 
when I was 26, I was playing with my daughter and jumped 
off a jungle gym and landed the wrong way on my knee 
I went to the ER and the doctor said I tore my ligaments and it won't 
heal properly he said I would have been broken and to this day I still have problems with it, I can never run again 

here is the helmet i like Tipperary Sportage 8500 Series Riding Helmet CHOC BROWN | eBay


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I too am a hard hat girl. I NEVER ride without one. I've demolished 2 hats in falls where if it had been my head and not my hat i would have been dead.

I personaly prefer the Champion range of hats although I do love the look of the Charles owen hats.
the champion hats tend to fit better on those with a more oval head. the Charles owens fit a rounder head (and hence give me headaches!)


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Ooh sounds nasty, take lots of pain killers and I hope you feel better soon. 

Also a hat wearer over here. I actually have a new one on order right now (I was fitted at the shop but they only had the black option so I've ordered the brown in) which I love, is SO comfy and really nice looking too, but I'm not sure if it would be available in the US.
Rider Protection Horse riding C600 riding hat brown 54-60

I think if you like that style of helmet (over the more dressage type style) the Harry Hall legend is a good choice, not too expensive, keeps your head cool and looks nice. My friend has 2 of them lol (black and brown).

ETA: Personally I think the best way to fit a riding helmet is to try on, the measurement doesn't always work. For example in the Helmet I'm buying I'm a 55cm (6 3/4) but in my old helmet which is more the dressage style I'm a 57cm (7). SO I definitely recommend trying them on.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Helmets have to basically fit both the size and shape of your head.

Helmet sizes in the US are the same as hat sizes, which are the same for men and women. Some helmtes come in specific sizes (6 1/2, 7, etc) others come in S, M, L etc with the maker's size chart giving you a measurement range for each size.

Having said that, hats are soft and mold to differences in people's head shapes. Helmets on the other hand do not. So while two people may have the same size head (size is based on the circumference of your head), one may have a more rounded head and the other a more oval head.

Different helmet makers seem to prefer one shape over the other but there is no way to know until you try them on.

For the record I have a more ovalish head in size 7 and both Tipperary and Charles Owen fit me very well. IRH, not so much.

I would avoid helmets with adjustable head bands. I much prefer to find one that fits properly from the get go.

Like Country Woman I'm a huge fan of the Tipperary Sportage. Very light weight, very well ventilated, doesn't make your head look like a dome, and has outstanding coverage for the back of your head (something most helmets fall short on).

One last thing, price is no indicator of the level of protection a helmet offers.

Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet | Dover Saddlery


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I never get on a horse without a BSEN1384 / PAS015 International Safety Standard hat.

First and foremost check out if the hats you're considering have that safety standard. Then go for whatever you find comfortable that fits.

Here's a couple of pointers with regard to what you need to consider and with explanation of the standard:

The Kitemark - Riding Helmets

Horse Riding Hat Safety Standards


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The relevant equestrian helmet safety standard in the US is ASTM F1163-04a.

Helmets in the US are tested by the Safety Equipment Institute to the ASTM standard and helmets so approved will bear the tag ASTM/SEI Approved or similar wording.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't wear a helmet all the time, but I do about 80-90%. When I do, it is a Tipperary Sportage. Two of the Troxels I've tried developed sticky surfaces, as if they were melting in the Arizona sun. The Tipperary is still going strong after 2 years.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Britt, do you have either TSC or tack stores in are so you could go out and try different helmets? Personally I found it to be hard to fit one "on paper", I always have to try one on. 

I'm glad you were not hurt badly! I used to ride without helmet, but after my saddle broke causing an accident (with landing) I realized that falls unfortunately don't always depend on your ability as a rider or how calm the horse is (and got a helmet very next day  ).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Do not shy away from ordering helmets online.

All the major online suppliers (Dover Saddlery, SmartPak Equine, State Line Tack, Horseloverz, etc) have easy return/exchange policies.

Order it, try it on, send it back for a different one if it doesn't fit.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

First of all, I'm sorry to hear about your fall. It's a shame that it took one for you to realise the importance of a helmet!
There are so many different shaped helmets that I would recommend going to a store where they can fit one professionally for you. I did and am glad as I have peace of mind I have the perfect fit. 
What sort of budget do you have? A good helmet isn't overly expensive, but not cheap either.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mildot said:


> All the major online suppliers (Dover Saddlery, SmartPak Equine, State Line Tack, Horseloverz, etc) have easy return/exchange policies.


Besides the fact that shipping costs quite a bit of money (I believe $10 or so in Dover).

Just one more thing (may be it was already mentioned on thread). Do NOT buy second-hand helmet (off eBay or craigslist or any other place). You never know if it was participating in fall.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

No retailer in the UK will accept returns on helmets as you just dontknow if they have been dropped when they were tried on or not.

Best to get one fitted proffesionaly


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

faye said:


> No retailer in the UK will accept returns on helmets as you just dontknow if they have been dropped when they were tried on or not.


Good point. I never ordered a helmet on-line, so I wonder if there is a policy on it as well.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

SInce it is your first time helmet shopping, I'd go to a shop that can fit you and show you ha=ow to make the proper adjustments. A helmet that is too tight will give you a headache and discourage you from wearing it. One that is too loose will come off ina fall, negating the point. Once you know how htey're supposed to fit, you can manage on your own, but for the first one, look for some guidance.

I love my IRH. It looks like a GPA and at $180, costs about $300 less. For just a good reliable hack helmet, Troxel has some nice and very affordable helmets for under $100. 

The Troxell is nice because it comes in Small/med/large and can be adjusted to your specific size using a little lever on the back so you can wear your hair up in the hat or or down with no problem. The IRH is a specific hat size that cannot be adjusted, so (because it is my show helmet) I fitted it with my hair up in it and cannot wear it with my hair down. Something to consider. 

My current schooling helmet is a troxel and is about two or three years old and fine. I've never hit my head, so I haven't replaced it yet. 

Get something with vents so your head won't sweat in the heat as much.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a point I should make, it is reccomended that you replace your hat every 3 years as the materials will degrade over time


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

faye said:


> Just a point I should make, it is reccomended that you replace your hat every 3 years as the materials will degrade over time


Yeah, replacing my schooling helmet is is definitely on my list for this year. I got it at the beginning of 09', so it is due. I was thinking that as I was typing out that last post.

Also, if you do have a fall in a hemet, most manufacturers will take it back and credit a significant portion of its original cost toward a replacement. They are very serious about people not riding around in damaged helmets.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information guys!

I do have two TSC stores near me and a few tack stores as well, though I'm planning on visiting the TSC stores first and foremost since they are closer to me. 

I'm just looking for a helmet to go trail riding in, since I don't show or anything... TSC carries the Troxel helmets, I think... I'm planning on getting my butt down there once I get to where I can drive and seeing if I can try them on and whatnot. 

It will prolly be another week or two, though, before I can get anywhere. I don't want to try on any type of helmet with the swelling on my face... I'm going to wait until I'm basically healed and all the swelling is gone before I try on helmets... Lol...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> No retailer in the UK will accept returns on helmets as you just dontknow if they have been dropped when they were tried on or not.
> 
> Best to get one fitted proffesionaly


SmartPak Equine will accept them. Tipperary T SERIES T2 - Equestrian Riding Helmets from SmartPak Equine

I'm not going to review everyone's return policy in the US, but I will bet that all the major retailers will take them back no questions asked.

I see no need to have a professional fit a helmet. So long as it doesn't gap on your head you are good to go.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Besides the fact that shipping costs quite a bit of money (I believe $10 or so in Dover).


I will pay that money gladly to get a helmet that looks good and fits well rather than settle for what they have in the local stores.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

They are CHEAP compared with the bad alternatives. 
In 1972 I bought my first helmet-$15.00
In 2011 I bought a new Troxel--$23.00
*150% rise in price over 40 years.*
CHEAP investment.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Britt, I have the Troxel Cheyenne (I think). It fits well and it vented, very very comfy in summer months. I barely know it's on when I wear it.

http://www.troxelhelmets.com/products/cheyenne-rowdy


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I have two helmets - my older one is a standard Ovation schooling helmet. Very serviceable, and I think I paid about $50 for it. Fits fine, looks OK, holding up well. My other one is one of the new Troxel Ventures. Even though my old helmet is fine, I couldn't resist the look of the Venture. Both the Ovation and the Troxel come in several sizes depending on the circumference of your head, and they also both have some adjustments you can make with the band to personalize the fit.

Good decision on the helmet - it turns out to be a pretty minor thing, but it can make a HUGE difference in what happens when you fall. I just incorporate my helmeting-up into my tacking-up routine. Saddle, girth, helmet, bridle. Then I don't wind up with the horse all ready to go, and me looking for my helmet.

FYI SmartPak has free shipping if you spend > $75 or if you already get the smartpaks sent to your barn you can order things for a ride-along for free shipping even if it's not over $75.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any ASTM/SEI rated helmet (or the UK equivalent standard  ) will work..it all comes down to what you prefer in weight, material and yes, , style.

I go with others on the Troxel. It is lightweight, durable, not extremely expensive and tends to fit well. I admit I stopped using the Troxel after a bad fall where I hit my head and completely shattered the outer shell..the colored "cover." The interior hard material was, however, completely intact. Since my helmet also doubles as my show helmet, the one I use now doesn't have that outer colored layer and I went all out with a GPA Titium.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I was not impressed at the quality of the Troxel helmet we bought for my daughter.

A year of use and one of the studs holding the head harness in place fell out.

Threw it in the trash and bought her an Ovation Protege. Much nicer looking and from all appearances much higher quality.

Ovation Protege Helmet - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

happy helmet hunting


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldnt buy a hat from anywhere that accepted returns as you do noty know if it has been dropped.
Also for a first helmet a proffessional fit is essential, a badly fitting hat can be as bad as no hat at all.
I have a friend who fitted her own hat, it was comfy, unfortunatly when she fell off it slipped forwards (not massively), she hit the back of her head on the road, she now has a huge lump where the edge of the hat hit the road and dug in.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you!!! I am also thankful that it has gotten one more person in a helmet. Not of us are invincable and sometimes it takes a bad accident to realize that.
Hope you mend very fast!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mildot said:


> I see no need to have a professional fit a helmet. So long as it doesn't gap on your head you are good to go.


Probably not the best advice in the world, I would always advise a person to get their safety equipment their life may depend on properly fitted, the first time they buy. 

Once someone has gone through proper fit with you, then it is easier shopping on your own, and there is a little more to it than "if it doesn't gap you are good to go" 

There is just no getting away from the fact that the best way to get your first helmet is in a store where there is someone who understands proper fit, and that has a large number of helmets for you to try.

My current favorite is the IRH line, simply because they fit me, I so wanted the Troxels to fit, but they just don't.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pully rein! Learn it, love it! :\


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> I wouldnt buy a hat from anywhere that accepted returns as you do noty know if it has been dropped.


Do you seriously believe that well known and respected US retailers would open themselves to that liability? :roll:




faye said:


> Also for a first helmet a proffessional fit is essential, a badly fitting hat can be as bad as no hat at all.


There's this little thing we are using called the internet. In it you can find all kinds of useful things. Like for instance this: how to fit equestrian helmet - Yahoo! Search Results Then, you take your newfound knowledge to the store and try on a few helmets till you find one that fits.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I went to the local Tack store and asked to be sized 
and i fit a medium


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I am planning on getting someone at the TSC store to help me. I know several of the workers there who have horses and wear helmets. I'm not sure what other brands TSC carries, and I don't really know if the tack store I usually go to has any helmets... it might, but it might not... I don't think I've ever seen a helmet there... 

TSC is the only store that I know for a fact carries helmets. 

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's how I check for fit: I put the helmet on, leave the chin strap loose, and bend over so the top of my head is pointed at the floor. Be sure you are ready to catch the helmet if it falls off! If the helmet is dropped on the floor, it's done for and the store might make you pay for it. 

If the helmet fits, it should stay on your head when you do this.

TSC only carry Troxel, and my TSC only carry a couple of different Troxels. Which do not all fit the same, oddly enough. The Legacy Gold fits differently than the Sierra, for example. And I find the Sierra runs bigger than the Spirit. Go figure. Anyway, I don't know if I've ever sent a helmet back or not. I ordered a Tip Sportage and I love how it looks, but it's not as comfortable to me as the Troxel. This is because Tipperary think only pinheads ride horses and their biggest size is seven and a quarter. Not quite enough room for my gigantic brain, LOL. But I'm keeping it for a spare since once they take a knock they're useless.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes,that is what I've read. I still plan on getting a TSC employee to help me out, though.

Thanks!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mildot said:


> Do you seriously believe that well known and respected US retailers would open themselves to that liability? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> There's this little thing we are using called the internet. In it you can find all kinds of useful things. Like for instance this: how to fit equestrian helmet - Yahoo! Search Results Then, you take your newfound knowledge to the store and try on a few helmets till you find one that fits.


If they accept returns then they are opening themselves up to this. A hat could have been dropped whilst being tried on and you can't see the damage unless you take the hat apart. one of my Hats I had a major fall in (head first into the hard baked ground at a speed high enough that I was taken to hospital with a suspected broken neck) had a couple of scuffs on the velvet that brushed out easily. I sent it off to Champion to in appreciation of thier good work and out of morbid curiosity at how badly it was damaged. To look at it looked absolutly fine, when champion cut it in half the internal damage to it was horrific and would have offered no protection in the event of anouther fall (oh and had I not been wearing it I would have been a vegetable at best as I would have had a crushed skull, probably been dead.

As a qualified hat fitter (Champion and Charles owen) the internet guides on how to fit a helmet are scarey, the amount of bad advice that is out there is scarey! advice that could end up in very little protection being offered by the hat and in some cases advice that could result in a broken neck!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> the amount of bad advice that is out there is scarey! advice that could end up in very little protection being offered by the hat *and in some cases advice that could result in a broken neck*!


A) Helmets are not designed to offer neck protection. Even a properly fitting one leaves you wide open to neck injuries.

B) Choosing a helmet that will stay on your head no matter what is simply not rocket science.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

1) no a hat will not reduce the risk of a neck injury, but a badly fitting hat can INCREASE the risk!

2) there is a lot more to a correctly fitting hat then plonking it on your head and seeing that it doesnt gape!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Britt said:


> I do have two TSC stores near me and a few tack stores as well, though I'm planning on visiting the TSC stores first and foremost since they are closer to me.


My local TSC carries quite good number of different helmets. The cheap ones (those for $30) work great (they are certified as well), so would be a good choice for trail riding and you don't pour lots of money into the fancy one. I have Troxel myself, BTW. Hopefully you'll find the one that fits your head locally (so won't have to order on-line).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

faye said:


> 1) no a hat will not reduce the risk of a neck injury, but a badly fitting hat can INCREASE the risk!
> 
> 2) there is a lot more to a correctly fitting hat then plonking it on your head and seeing that it doesnt gape!


Agree.

BTW, it's not about fitting "medium" or "large" (or "small" for that matter). It also depends a lot on the head shape. I tried all different ones in Dover (and TSC), and only 2-3 models of Troxel fits my head. Everything else either loose or tight to the point of causing a headache in 2 mins of having it on.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm the same kitten val except I cant wear charles owens as they give me stonking headaches even in the correct size.
In Champion hats I'm a size 7, a size 7 charles owen gives me headaches and a size 7 1/8 is too big.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> 1) no a hat will not reduce the risk of a neck injury, but a badly fitting hat can INCREASE the risk!
> 
> 2) there is a lot more to a correctly fitting hat then plonking it on your head and seeing that it doesnt gape!


1) Possibly.

2) Yes there is, but not much more.

Some of us are actually capable of researching technical issues on our own, learning what needs to be learned, and making a decision that is correct.

So if buying helmets only from stores that absolutely take no returns and having "experts" tell you if they fit or not makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside, by all means go ahead.

I'll keep doing what I do. It must work since I've had two high speed/high impact falls (one at a gallop, another one over fences) and my chosen helmet has stayed on exactly where I put it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Not just possibly, very deffinatly

I'm more then capable of researching on my own. I'm also a trained fitter of helmets so I probably do know more than you on this issue.

Would you go into a hospital for an operation and tell the surgeon how to do his job? just because you've done some research on the internet does not mean your information is correct. Here is a knovel idea for you: Just because information is published on the internet does not make it correct.
I can create a webpage tommorow saying the sky is green and that everyone who sees it as blue has a serious medical condition, just because it is on a website does not make it correct!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, guys... can we please keep the arguing down!?

I just wanted to know about the different helmts and which one would be best for trail riding and any hints on how to fit them... 

From what everyone has said, Troxel seems like my best bet as it's cheaper and doesn't cost much to replace if another fall occurs...


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Britt said:


> Wow, guys... can we please keep the arguing down!?


:lol: You know what they say...get three horse people in a room, have four different opinions. 

My Troxel was 2x the price of my Ovation - and I've seen helmets that are 2x the price of my Troxel. There is a huge range of prices there. My guess is that some of the price difference is for style, some for brand name, and some for construction materials. I will say that I fell off my horse wearing my *fiirst* Ovation, and hit my head hard enough to knock myself out cold, but didn't do any more damage than a concussion. Given that the horse was going about 20mph at the time, that's not so bad. 

Even after that, the Ovation didn't have any visible damage, so it's true what people are saying about being sure to buy a brand-new helmet. In packaging that hasn't been opened, etc.

I'm sure that there are fine skills in helmet fitting, but I have never encountered a professional helmet fitter in any of the several action sports in which I take part. My process for acquiring my first riding helmet (and my bike helmet and my ski helmet) all involved going down to the gear shop, trying on helmets until I found one that fit snugly but didn't hurt my head. So, while you may be able to have the more sophisticated experience that Faye is describing, like me you may not have access to someone with that kind of training, in which case you'll likely be fine getting one that is snug and not painful. I haven't seen helmets at my local TSC, but all of the tack shops here carry them, and even the smaller shops have a range of sizes and styles.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes to all of the above, find a comfortable helmet. In case no one has said this yet, as a physical therapist I have seen my share of injuries of all types. Helmets are a must for all riders, in my opinion. But some people leave the straps loose and that is dangerous. I had a branch TEAR a rent in one of my helmets once... if it had been loosly strapped, it could have gotten caught in the branch and really hurt me. Please keep your strap snug, but not uncomfortable. Good luck! PS. I LOVE my new Troxel!


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

troxels are nice helmets for schooling and I personally like the ones with the adjusting knob in the back. You will always have a secure fit if you can adjust it. Its also nice for when friends who aren't horsey people want to ride. You can plop your helmet on them and adjust it so its not flopping on their head.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am getting a Tipperary Sportage


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in agreement with the others - go to the tack store and get somebody to fit one for you. For the sake of an extra 5 minutes speaking to somebody, you'll get a professional answer and peace of mind. They will also be able to go through the pros and cons with you. 

I refuse to sit on any horse without a hat on, even my gelding who I trust more than any other horse.At the end of the day they have their own brains, and sometimes those brains decide on something entirely different from what we want to do. 

Hope you feeling better soon and recover quickly.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently started wearing a helmet and I bought a Tipperary Sportage and it is as comfortable as a helmet could possibly be. I have a helmet to ride with Honey Darling Precious on his motorcycle (don't ride it anymore but that is another story) and it is heavy and uncomfortable. 

Love the Tipperary! I tried on my friends and theirs was way too big. She said "I have a big melon!" I nearly fell out laughing when she said that. I found a chart for measuring the Tipperary, measured my own melon and ordered it. Hahahahaha my two barn buddies said I had a little head - must account for some of my behavior according to my hubby. 

They both told me they won't ride without one and once you get used to them you won't want to ride without it. I did ride in the arena yesterday without it but will remember to put it on next ride.

So sorry you were hurt and Thank God you weren't hurt worse than you were. Really sorry about the knee. Ugh...I hurt mine at 21 years of age and it was never the same. I had it operated on last year and it is way better but not like a "good" knee!! Hope you feel better soon and back in the saddle.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I wear a medium size helmet


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm taking all your advice into account and am hoping to get to the tack store tomorrow or Friday and look at helmets, though I can't try one on right now due to some small swelling still. I wanna make sure get one that fits! Lol.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Britt said:


> Thanks guys. I'm taking all your advice into account and am hoping to get to the tack store tomorrow or Friday and look at helmets, though I can't try one on right now due to some small swelling still. I wanna make sure get one that fits! Lol.


How are you feeling now Britt? just go slow 
and pick out the right helmet for you 
take care of your self


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm doing a lot better. I'm no longer on crutches, though I am wearing an ankle brace and am having to hobble around and am keeping a bandage on my knee... most all of the swelling is gone, but my chin looks like I sprayed some of hat purple wound care stuff on it, lol... that's about what color it is!

I do have a ride coming up this weekend that, if I can ride, I will be going helmetless... but it will only be at a walk in an area I'm pretty familiar with... so I'm not worried too much, but I am going to try to get a helmet before this month ends... at the latest, next month.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you should not ride with out a helmet walking or not 
What do your parents say about all this


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, first off, I'm almost 22, lol... 

But, to answer your question, my dad doesn't even know I've had a horse wreck yet (he lives in another state and we correspond through letters only)... but he will prolly be glad that I wasn't hurt worse and just tell me to be careful...

My stepdad doesn't really care if I ride helmetless or not... he's more like an older brother than a stepparent and sees humor in everything that happens.

My mum doesn't really care, though she's agreed with me that a helmet is the best way to go... if I chose to forget about buying a helmet, she wouldn't care one way or another and would basically forget I ever had a horse wreck within a few days.

My great grandmother (who I live with) agrees that I should buy a helmet, but like my mum, if I chose not to, she wouldn't say another word about it and would pretty much forget about it all.



This ride coming up, I plan on being very careful, but I feel like I sorta have to go, as I'm supposed to be a trail-leader... but if I do decide to not ride (nerves or something) I am going to stay behind and help set up food and stuff...



Actually, if I go to the tack store with my best friend tomorrow or Friday, I may get her to run by the bank and if I can find one that fits, I might buy one... the swelling in my face is pretty much gone, and I doubt a little swelling will bother the fit too much... will it?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

if you are going to be a leader don`t you have to set an example to the other riders especially after a fall like yours
if i was your mom I would go with you and try on helmets and make sure you wear it 

I have a daughter that is 27 years old


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Britt said:


> Actually, if I go to the tack store with my best friend tomorrow or Friday, I may get her to run by the bank and if I can find one that fits, I might buy one... the swelling in my face is pretty much gone, and I doubt a little swelling will bother the fit too much... will it?


I bet that if your head was deformed enough to change the helmet fit you wouldn't be considering going out on the trail at all this weekend.  On the other hand, if your bump is still very painful, it might make you think that the helmet hurts/doesn't fit when it really does, and you definitely do not want to get a helmet that is much too large. No point in wearing one if it's going to be loose enough to get knocked off if you come off the horse.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Britt said:


> I do have a ride coming up this weekend !..


This ^ is mutually exclusive with that below


Britt said:


> I am wearing an ankle brace and am having to hobble around and am keeping a bandage on my knee... most all of the swelling is gone, but my chin looks like I sprayed some of hat purple wound care stuff on it, lol... that's about what color it is!.


 


Britt said:


> that, if I can ride, I will be going helmetless....


Seriously? 



Britt said:


> but it will only be at a walk .


The distance from your head to the ground is enough to split your skull open if you land wrong, even if the horse isn't moving.



Britt said:


> in an area I'm pretty familiar with...


Your familiarity with the area makes no difference to risk.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My worst accident to date was riding a horse who was used in the Riding for the disabled, in his home arena where we were both extremely familiar with our surroundings. He was supposed to be the safest of safe ponies having been used regularly for the disabled (both physically and mentaly). We were only in walk at the time

He bolted, tried to jump out of the area, hit the top rail, summersaulted, came down on top of me, scrabbled to get up and either stood on my head or kicked my head. Either way I was knocked out, woke up in the ambulance strapped to a spinal board with suspected serious neck injuries, I also had the most horrific gravel rash from the surface outside of the school.

My hat deffinatly saved my life (got a way with just a concussion) but my hat could be turned inside out., had a beautiful hoof print on the velvet as well.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I got a helmet!!!!!

Went to TSC today with my best friend and bought a helmet! I had one of the TSC workers to help me (one that I've known for a long time and is a horsewoman herself) and we found two that seemed to fit, but after testing them more extensively, one was a little too loose, so I bought the other one. It's a Troxel Spirit and fits great!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

With injuries are severe as yours I would wait til fully recuperated 
before getting on any horse 
if you fall again and hit your head you could do more damage 
or end up paralized or worse dead


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Britt said:


> Well, I got a helmet!!!!!
> 
> Went to TSC today with my best friend and bought a helmet! I had one of the TSC workers to help me (one that I've known for a long time and is a horsewoman herself) and we found two that seemed to fit, but after testing them more extensively, one was a little too loose, so I bought the other one. It's a Troxel Spirit and fits great!


 good for you I am happy for you


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a 7 page thread and I haven't seen a single post that suggests that this girl not ride the horse until the bolting issue is properly adressed. As long as the helmet fits like a hat should it is probably sufficent for protecting the skull. However that doesn't do anything for the rest of her body. The biggest problem I have with helmets is the false sense of security they give the people that wear them.

To OP: Either your horse isn't broke well enough for you to be riding him or you aren't experienced enough to be riding that horse particularly next to a road with other horses prone to running off. A well trained horse shouldn't be running off even if it's spooked. I'd stay home and get some training for you and the horse or get your mother to buy a good life insurance policy for you.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

kevinshorses, accidents happen, god knows i've had my fair share. 

Are you saying that despite riding at medium level dressage (3rd level), successfully evented PC level, being able to school young and difficult horses I am not capable or experianced enough to be riding an RDA horse?

Or are you saying that a horse that has spent the last 3 years in an RDA, was chosen because it was so well broken and extremely quiet wasnt well broke enough for someone of my experiance to ride? 

Accidents happen, horses get spooked or they trip over and fall. It does not sound like this horse does this normaly, nor does it sound like the rider could reasonably expect this. Hence why noone has suggested a different horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> The biggest problem I have with helmets is the false sense of security they give the people that wear them.


I don't think it's true. It was mentioned plenty of times in this thread as well as other discussions on helmets that helmet is NOT a protection for all (as well as safety vest). 

As for better training, I've seen the quietest lesson horses to spook or throw a buck, and quite good riders to lose balance and fall off (heck, I did fall WITH the horse several times in past, and one fall was enough to cripple me quite a bit). Accidents happen, even with the well trained horses and very good riders. Is it a case here? I don't know. But I wouldn't judge right away either without knowing all details.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad you got a helmet Britt and that it fits. 

Anybody can get hurt at anytime whether you are experienced or a first time rider. 

I do know a little bit about head injuries - they are cumulative. My cousin was all set to be a major rock star back in 1983. He was opening act for Rick Springfield and had an album out that had a bullet on it going up the charts. He was with his manager (managed LOTS of big name stars) and going around a curve in Austin, TX lost control. James was severely injured while the worst for others in the car was a broken nose. James was in a coma for 3 weeks and doesn't remember the next two years. He was 34 years old. He is now about 62 and is a little different - ruined his voice and he doesn't process information like he did before. It was and is a very sad thing. My husband was in a motorcycle accident almost 5 years ago - he suffered a head injury. I can't tell you how it has effected our lives - both of ours. He didn't have a helmet on but was only going 15 mph. He was a lot closer to the ground than when we are riding though and a running horse is going 15 mph or faster. 

Head injuries are nothing to play around with and that is why I got a helmet (a little late in my riding though!) Your head is fairly well protected by your skull but falling off a horse is a long way down. A doctor said our brains are like eggs floating in a bowl - they can be bruised when slamming into our skulls during a fall, a hit, etc. Take care of your noggin' and the rest of your body too! I had a bad fall off a horse 3 years ago...ugh...never again!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

From the details the OP gave the horse ran off when the other horse spooked and she couldn't get him stopped. This was not an unforseeable accident and even if it was unforseen since it has happened the problem needs to be dealt with. I'm not saying that everytime a horse runs off it needs to go to a trainer or that a horse can't run off with an experienced rider but unless I'm wrong and the OP should correct me the OP isn't terribly experienced and her horse is not an old well broke packer. She should definately wear a helmet but IN ADDITION to wearing a helmet she should address the bolting issue before she gets hurt again.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say that I'm a pretty experienced rider. I may not show or anything, but I do trail ride in areas that most people would be hesitant to go and I've been riding my entire life on a variety of horses. 

I raised and trained Dakota from his birth and this was the first time he's ever bolted. Period. I had no reason to think that he wouldn't bolt because he's been around horses acting up like that before and was fine.

I have dealt with bolting horses, my mare in particular, and she's no longer a bolter. 

As for training, I have been looking into professional training for my gelding for several months now, I just don't have the money at the moment. It's not a big deal, the training, as I just want hm to actually learn a discipline and not just be a trail horse, if that makes sense..?

My gelding may not be very old (he's coming six), but he's proven to me time and time again that he's very reliable and I've let very inexperienced riders on his back and he's been an angel.

Again, this was the first time he's ever bolted since I trained him at two years old. He's only bucked once in his life (my fault, I was new to riding english and nudged him, lost my balance, and jerked the reins when I nearly lost them as I was regaining my balance, lol... I think any horse would buck if they had all that happen to them at one time, lol...) and he's never attempted to throw me or anything.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You'll be fine with just a helmet then.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for your concern, though, *kevinshorses*. I am planning on working more on the one-rein stop withmy gelding. He does know it, but I've never really attempted it faster than a walk/slow trot. I would have tried the one-rein stop when he bolted with me, but I did panic and it slipped my mind, as things tend to do when I freak out. Lol.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I am glad you got a helmet!


----------



## train2win (Feb 20, 2012)

I have two charles own helmets and I really like them. I am not sure if they are the best fit for my head though. The next time I buy a helmet I am going to try on a few different ones. I didn't do that when I got my helmets, I went for the brand and the looks, which isn't as important as how the helmet fits you. Not every helmet will fit everyones head.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The one rein stop has one big problem: it can lead to a horse losing his balance as his neck is turned farther and farther.

The pulley rein stop is just as strong, if not more so, and does not unbalance the horse nearly as much because it doesn't rely on turning the neck to a great degree.

The Powerful Pulley Rein from Practical Horseman | EquiSearch


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

the whole point is to pull them off balance and thus they have to slow down or they will fall over. horses don't want to fall over so they will slow/stop


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

faye said:


> the whole point is to pull them off balance and thus they have to slow down or they will fall over. horses don't want to fall over so they will slow/stop


I think you're missing the point of the one rein stop. The idea is to disengage the hindquarters and get the horse to slow or stop. I wouldn't want a horse to be thrown off balance at any time I'm riding it. A pulley rein stop would be the best thing to use rather than trying to wrench the horses head around and risk having it slip on the pavement.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> the whole point is to pull them off balance and thus they have to slow down or they will fall over. horses don't want to fall over so they will slow/stop


That's perfect in theory, but an out of balance horse just needs a little misstep to land in a heap with you God knows where (hopefully not under him).

The pulley rein achieves the same aim (rate the horse) without the drawbacks.


----------

